# When does a doe start to show pregnancy?



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been waiting to test doe #1 for pregnancy, partly because I'm waiting for doe #2 to be far enough along (30 days?) to test them both at the same time. Also because I have only drawn blood once and hated it. Or more accurately, I was really bad at it. I guess I should practice...anyway, when should she start to show if she is indeed preggers?

She was bred mid-december. Goat number two was bred...February 10th ish.

She seems a little big, but nothing like I would say, "this goat is definitely pregnant."


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have never drawn blood to send in for pregnancy tests so I can't help you there.
I can't really tell you how long it takes for my girls to start looking pregnant but I have 4 due the week of April 10 & none of them are what I would say showing big baby bellies yet. I am sure they are pregnant because they never came back in heat after I bred them. I take the buck to the doe when she comes in heat, for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

some of them start looking pregnant right away, some never show. I sold a goat that I was sick of dealing with trying to get her bred, she kidded a week later with a single doe. I wish I knew how to blood for pregnancy test back then : )
If your doe is a ff look at her teats, are they still tucked up real tight? or have they moved a little lower. Look at her from the side and see if she looks deeper in the belly. Look at her from head towards tail, and see if she is pear shaped. 
And then you can Do what I do, if unsure send in the blood. : )


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Our Hershey is confirmed pregnant through Bio-Tracking, is due March 11th, is making a really good udder, and still really doesn't look that pregnant. She carries her babies low instead of out to the side, and looks deep through the belly when viewed from the side but if it weren't for the fact we pulled blood and got a positive preg test, and her well developing udder, I would still be wondering. Well, that and she lost her mucous plug last night.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I have had them bag up After they kid on occasion. arrgh!!! They like to keep you guessing don't they.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess I am really lucky. We have a vet in the area who will do an ultrasound to check for pregnancy for $10. And if you take the does to her, you don't have to pay a farm call fee or anything. Just $10 per doe. And I don't have to draw blood, which is a plus! Of course, that wouldn't work for a large herd, but since I only have the two girls that's what I do if I'm not sure. This year I have one that just kidded and I am just waiting to see if Snickers bags up since I know she will get her udder about a week or two before she kids and I saw the buck breed her.

You might want to call around and see if there are any vets in your area that will do a pregnancy check via ultrasound if you don't want to draw blood.

Good luck!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

From the experience I have, pregnant goats are showing their pregnancy (belly-wise) by 4 months pregnant. Usually that's about when the udder starts developing, too. I can usually tell a week or two earlier than this with goats I own, because of belly development. It's harder with goats that are not carrying many kids (1-2), goats that have good capacity, and goats you're not as experienced with (newly purchased etc).


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

IME (limited as that is) about 4 months or so. 

Drawing blood does take practice, but it's a skill that is worth having.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep, kids are not doing a lot of growing in size until the last 2 months of pregnancy. Most my does don't show until 6-4 weeks til due date. My FF are more likely to take longer or not show at all. I go by weight over appearance. Those last 2 months my standards will pack on an extra 10lb per kid, with mini's it's about 5-7lbs per kid.


----------

